# He's definitely a boy...



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

Dexter masturbates all the time... it's getting ridiculous haha
It's to the point where he even humps the air while he's eating...
Come on Dexter... cool it for like 5 minutes?? :roll:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

He'es probably just discovered himself and yeah, they can be a bit excessive. :lol: He should slow down once he realizes there are other fun things in life besides himself. But then, maybe not. :lol: :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Nancy said:


> He'es probably just discovered himself and yeah, they can be a bit excessive. :lol: He should slow down once he realizes there are other fun things in life besides himself. But then, maybe not. :lol: :lol:


Well said, Nancy. :lol:

Every time I picked up Snarf...EVERY time...I was 'lucky' :?: enough to be treated to the sight of his exploits. I figured he was just a 'busy' little hedgie.

Now...every time I pick up Sumo...EVERY time...sigh...I am beginning to think it's me. :shock:


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2011)

and this is why i am glad i hav girls lol


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

Nancy said:


> He'es probably just discovered himself and yeah, they can be a bit excessive. :lol: He should slow down once he realizes there are other fun things in life besides himself. But then, maybe not. :lol: :lol:


haha what sort of fun things should i give him? he seems to have no interest in his cat toys or digging strips... and so far hasn't really explored the stuffed animal... pretty much all he does is run, poop, eat, sleep, and masturbate haha


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

DexterTheHog said:


> pretty much all he does is run, poop, eat, sleep, and masturbate haha


Ah, the life of a male hedgie! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2011)

LarryT said:


> DexterTheHog said:
> 
> 
> > pretty much all he does is run, poop, eat, sleep, and masturbate haha
> ...


The simple good life for them :lol:


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

This is precisely the reason why I got a little girl :lol:


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

TWCOGAR said:


> and this is why i am glad i hav girls lol


Yup, exactly. :lol:


----------



## Ava99 (Jul 6, 2011)

I feel your pain, Westley is the same way. The second time I gave him crickets...good lord... and EVERY time he eats. I've also woken up only to watch him wheel, stop and get off to...ya...and get right back on and keep wheeling. Of course, he has no problem getting off the wheel for that, but wouldn't dare get off to use the litter box. Oh nooooo! :roll:


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2011)

Ava99 said:


> I feel your pain, Westley is the same way. The second time I gave him crickets...good lord... and EVERY time he eats. I've also woken up only to watch him wheel, stop and get off to...ya...and get right back on and keep wheeling. Of course, he has no problem getting off the wheel for that, but wouldn't dare get off to use the litter box. Oh nooooo! :roll:


Its not the same kind of Ahem relief lol


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

Ava99 said:


> I feel your pain, Westley is the same way. The second time I gave him crickets...good lord... and EVERY time he eats. I've also woken up only to watch him wheel, stop and get off to...ya...and get right back on and keep wheeling. Of course, he has no problem getting off the wheel for that, but wouldn't dare get off to use the litter box. Oh nooooo! :roll:


Is he a baby too? Or is he older... I'm hoping this won't go on forever!! Haha
So far he only "succeeds" in his bag, or in a towel after his foot baths... and once in my lap on my skirt... ew... (I didn't even feel him move!!) not yet on the liner which is good i guess


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2011)

DexterTheHog said:


> Ava99 said:
> 
> 
> > I feel your pain, Westley is the same way. The second time I gave him crickets...good lord... and EVERY time he eats. I've also woken up only to watch him wheel, stop and get off to...ya...and get right back on and keep wheeling. Of course, he has no problem getting off the wheel for that, but wouldn't dare get off to use the litter box. Oh nooooo! :roll:
> ...


Pray you never have him semi balled in you hand and he pops it out to lick it, it does happen and sometimes they slow down, but not always


----------



## Ava99 (Jul 6, 2011)

Westley is just over 3 months, so still young, he's been doing this ever since I got him and started about 3 days after I got him home- that I saw anyway. Took me a minute to figure out what he was doing... 

Funniest thing is he'll just be walking across his cage, stop, curl in, and smack in the middle he falls over, gets up, tries again, and falls over again!
He tried it once while in my hand (or on my lap...I don't remember which) and I picked him up (very awkwardly) and put him on his sleeping bag before he could finish. Sorry, not in my hand...


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

Igel went through that phase as well-- it was a phase for him anyway. I didn't realize what he was doing for the longest time because I guess I'm just that oblivious  But, at 11 months old, he's chilled out a LOT. It still happens, but not as much. I know each hog is very individual, but I think it's a bit like human boys' puberty- just recite "It's just a phase" 10 times to yourself when he does it :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2011)

Actually I took Feral and Celeste out earlier for a quick bonding session since they groom and care for each other and I only let them interact with supervision. I noticed they both had some dirty feet so I got the tub ready and when I picked up Feral I noticed she had some interesting clearish substance around her umm area lol. I was like whhhhaaaat? XD


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

uuummm....I hate to tell you this...but Snarf was two years old and would routinely do the walk walk walk 'WAIT! I have to lick something for a bit' thing....and always began his evening routine with 'boy time' as soon as I picked him up and continued while I was holding him...sigh...I just learned to avert my eyes.

Sumo, so far, thank God, is a little more private. Snarf had no issue looking me straight in the eye a split second before...it...um...'started'.


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

TWCOGAR said:


> Actually I took Feral and Celeste out earlier for a quick bonding session since they groom and care for each other and I only let them interact with supervision. I noticed they both had some dirty feet so I got the tub ready and when I picked up Feral I noticed she had some interesting clearish substance around her umm area lol. I was like whhhhaaaat? XD


Wait is Feral a boy? Could he have... impregnated Celeste? Or am I reading this all wrong?


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2011)

ReginasMommy said:


> TWCOGAR said:
> 
> 
> > Actually I took Feral and Celeste out earlier for a quick bonding session since they groom and care for each other and I only let them interact with supervision. I noticed they both had some dirty feet so I got the tub ready and when I picked up Feral I noticed she had some interesting clearish substance around her umm area lol. I was like whhhhaaaat? XD
> ...


They're both females


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2011)

In other words I am saying i found the substance around her vaginal area and was a bit mystified lol. It wasn't pee and it was clearish and gooey so haha my thoughts think ummm confused XD


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

AAAAAH......... I see. For some reason I though Feral was a boy...  Sorry about that... *facepalm* I'll just go now...


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2011)

haha its fine nah both girls Celeste and Feral 

Feral is a bit of a tomboy though lol


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

TWCOGAR said:


> In other words I am saying i found the substance around her vaginal area and was a bit mystified lol. It wasn't pee and it was clearish and gooey so haha my thoughts think ummm confused XD


Girls can have a bit of vaginal discharge sometimes, especially around the 4-5 month age... puberty.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2011)

Nancy said:


> TWCOGAR said:
> 
> 
> > In other words I am saying i found the substance around her vaginal area and was a bit mystified lol. It wasn't pee and it was clearish and gooey so haha my thoughts think ummm confused XD
> ...


Haha she's only 2 months but I figured as much I was still like oh you ummm okay haha it was awkward

Thanks for the confirmation Nancy!


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

I had no idea this was such a common 'issue' with the boy hedgehogs!  I saw a little bit about it when I first researched hedgies, but what I read made it sound much less common. Carlos has never... I mean not that I have seen or found evidence of.. 

Maybe he is just the type that is just so not interested in havin' kids that he doesn't even want anything to do with that... :lol:


----------

